# Funniest service call



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Funniest service call I did 

Was a customer called me for a blocked kitchen drain...

I get there and he had a double bowl kitchen sink ... One was full of water and the other was empty 

So I ask him what is going on and he says one side of the sink is blocked... I reach down into the sink that was full of water and pulled out the stopper 

The water went right down ... All the time the stopper was in the basket strainer 

It was never blocked...

I was there today for another job and we both laughed about that service call

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Funniest service call I did
> 
> Was a customer called me for a blocked kitchen drain...
> 
> ...


did you u cost him full price


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I went on a service call once for a water service leak. Water was bubbling at the curb and over the sidewalk. I followed the water up the yard to a garden hose that was rolled up behind some bushes. I reached over and turned off the Woodford maodel 17 and problem solved. The guy was pissed I charged him a 40 dollar service call


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I had something similar, a customer Thursday called me over with no hot water at guest shower. She turned it on. (Single handle) I watched and reached in and turned it farther into hot zone of valve. It got hot. Valve was fine but getting barely sticky. I ordered her (tongue in cheek) to use that shower once a week to keep it freed up. She's a repeat customer so we had a good laugh. N/C'd her. She spends a lot with us.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Husband has me replace a kitchen faucet because the wife didn't like how it looked...rich couple with a maid, etc. Get done and the husband likes it, calls the wife who doesn't like it because it was directly over the sink divider. She asks me to change it so the faucet is over the bigger section. Me and the husband look at each other and I push the faucet each way to show it rotates.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Had a emergency call the other month, guy calls and says his hands stuck in a lav drain, my guy goes over there and dude is in pain with his fingers stuck in the drain, I guess he was trying to clear out hair, took apart the drain and got him freed up, he tells my guy he was there for over 3 hours before his wife came home to give him the phone to call us


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Have a customer that bought a second home, a winter home here in Sarasota. The call was not hot water. I checked out the Water heater, all is good. Went to the first faucet, plenty of hot water repeated the process with all of her faucets. All of her faucets up north have hot on the right side; husband installed the faucets up north.

Have had many people who moved here and have toe touch or lift n turn stoppers installed on their tubs and think they have a stoppage.

More; people that do not know how to operate the Delta tub diverter


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

When I still lived in Maine I had a guy call and say that when he got up in the morning (late spring ) there was water all over his first floor 1/2 bath. I get there and sure enough water was dripping off walls windows ceiling. Im scratching my head wondering what could have caused this when I look down and see a hole in the floor. I ask what was there and he tells me he had removed a steam radiator to paint it. The temp dropped during the night the boiler came on and steam went everywhere!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> I went on a service call once for a water service leak. Water was bubbling at the curb and over the sidewalk. I followed the water up the yard to a garden hose that was rolled up behind some bushes. I reached over and turned off the Woodford maodel 17 and problem solved. The guy was pissed I charged him a 40 dollar service call


JOKE condensed...

HVAC man is called out to a house with no a/c. Tech starts feeling here and there on the compressor, stops, pulls out a rubber mallet, and gives it a tap. The unit starts working perfectly. Tech hands him a bill for $100 and the homeowner is pissed. You were only here for a few minutes, why should I have to pay so much for your labor? Tech looks at the bill and agrees and rewrites the bill as $1 for labor and $99 for knowing where to hit it.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I had an old lady customer, who called me when I was away for the weekend, & said there is a bird in her chimney piping, somewhere in the basement, & she thinks the bird is stuck, cuz it was chirping less today, than it did yesterday. This was on saturday. So she is so worried, & says she don't know who else to call.

So I go out there monday morning, & listen & look around, & can't hear anything. She swears she heard the bird, just a few hrs ago, but it sounded really weak now. So I take apart fume pipe on furnace. I see nothing. I can look all the way up chimney with a mirror, & I see nothing & all is clear. Then I proceed to take apart water heater vent pipe. All the while she is right there with me, & all worried & concerned about this poor bird. Just as I get the water heater vent pipe off, I hear the little chirp. She gets excited, & says, there it is, I heard the chirp, the bird must be in there.:no: I said no, that is the low battery signal on your smoke detector.

She has since, passed away, but after that day, when she left me a message, she would refer to herself, as the bird lady.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i had this one old lady call us and say she had standing water at closet and at her bed, so i get their and i see no water and she says it their every morning and during the day its gone then it come backs at night scratching my head i say i cant see any thing or why i told is call me first thing when she sees it in the morning. she called me next day it here i say ok sure enough when i get their she just finished showering she walked strait to the closet got her clothes and layed it on bed i figured thats what it was the day before but i had to prove it to her she just laughed.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I had the Lady of the House call me up shortly after they had moved into their new home and demand that I come out and remove all of the soap/lotion dispensers we had installed. She sounded pissed and slammed down the phone before I could ask what the problem was -- They still owed me quite a bit of money so I ran right out to see what the problem was.

When I got there she was on her hands and knee's under the kitchen sink cleaning up a puddle of soap -- She said she wanted all of the dispensers yanked out because they were too hard to fill and refill. When I asked her how she had been filling them, she got on her back under the pantry sink, wiggled under the disposal, the slide-out garbage can and the instant hot and unscrewed the bottle. I about died laughing -- I couldn't help myself.

She burst out laughing herself when I pulled out the plungers on the soap dispensers and showed her how to refill them.

No charge for the 'Service Call' -- I got the rest of my money a few days later in the mail, along with a gift card to a local Steak House.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I had the Lady of the House call me up shortly after they had moved into their new home and demand that I come out and remove all of the soap/lotion dispensers we had installed. She sounded pissed and slammed down the phone before I could ask what the problem was -- They still owed me quite a bit of money so I ran right out to see what the problem was.
> 
> When I got there she was on her hands and knee's under the kitchen sink cleaning up a puddle of soap -- She said she wanted all of the dispensers yanked out because they were too hard to fill and refill. When I asked her how she had been filling them, she got on her back under the pantry sink, wiggled under the disposal, the slide-out garbage can and the instant hot and unscrewed the bottle. I about died laughing -- I couldn't help myself.
> 
> ...


lol. Happens all the time. When ever I trim a house I make it a point to show Mrs home owner how to fill it from the top. Most had no idea that's how you do it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Optimus Primer said:


> lol. Happens all the time. When ever I trim a house I make it a point to show Mrs home owner how to fill it from the top. Most had no idea that's how you do it.


These days I just leave the plunger in a drawer and let them install it.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Got a call last week - ejector pit overflowing. We had installed a new pump a few months back so I was a little surprised. Told her to give the pipe a little kick and not use the basement fixtures 'till we could get there.

She called a few hours later and said the backup is gone but we'd better bring a new HWT as it's stopped working.

What the heck?

We finally get there and take a peek. They are moving and had been cleaning up/clearing out the basement. After unplugging the pump/float and HWT, she had been playing musical chairs with the plugs...

We got the plugs sorted out and agreed not to mention the incident to her husband. N/C and a good chuckle.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Fond old memories*

Years ago when i was a apprentice, boss and I went on a call for some simple thing. He collected but as we were standing in kitchen talking to her, her false upper teeth were unglued and when she opened her mouth they would drop down. It was like clickity clickity clickity and hilarious. I exited and ran to the truck laughing and he came out right behind me bout to bust a gut. We laughed about that one for a while. I miss that guy, he was like a second dad to me.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I went on a service call once for a water service leak. Water was bubbling at the curb and over the sidewalk. I followed the water up the yard to a garden hose that was rolled up behind some bushes. I reached over and turned off the Woodford maodel 17 and problem solved. The guy was pissed I charged him a 40 dollar service call


I had the identical call for my auto mechanic. Painter left the water running.

I did not charge him. 

Great move as he takes exceptional care of all my vehicles and treats my wallet very well.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

One afternoon, got done with my service call early, called the office if there was any more call in the area before heading back to shop. She said there's one over in the next neighborhood with water closet runs off and on and said she'll call the owner at work to meet me there.
So I took my sweet time getting there to give owner time to get home. Upon arriving, saw the front door open with screen door. Assuming, he gotten home already rang the bell, high school girl came and asked about. Explained to her that I was sent here and was to meet owner which is on the way home. She screamed and ran up stairs and heard some yelling and then young guy running down the stairs shirtless and buckling his belt,out of the front door.
Young lady with pleading look on her face asking me not to tell her dad.
I just smiled at her while doing the work with her 'omg' look on her face.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> One afternoon, got done with my service call early, called the office if there was any more call in the area before heading back to shop. She said there's one over in the next neighborhood with water closet runs off and on and said she'll call the owner at work to meet me there.
> So I took my sweet time getting there to give owner time to get home. Upon arriving, saw the front door open with screen door. Assuming, he gotten home already rang the bell, high school girl came and asked about. Explained to her that I was sent here and was to meet owner which is on the way home. She screamed and ran up stairs and heard some yelling and then young guy running down the stairs shirtless and buckling his belt,out of the front door.
> Young lady with pleading look on her face asking me not to tell her dad.
> I just smiled at her while doing the work with her 'omg' look on her face.


How much did you get not to tell?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Most of them!:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> How much did you get not to tell?


Better yet, " WHAT " did you get not to narc her out ?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Better yet, " WHAT " did you get not to narc her out ?



Probably jail time....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> How much did you get not to tell?


Thought about that afterward... then again why take her allowance for her birth control?? Blink...


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Years ago I had a 75 year old customer have me change all of his toilet seats to open front seats. The reason for the change was, when he sat down to do his business, we was lowering the seat as he was sitting down. In the process, he got his beanbag between the seat and the china. Said that it damn near killed him. Funny as it happened, no. Funny today, yep.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Years ago I had a 75 year old customer have me change all of his toilet seats to open front seats. The reason for the change was, when he sat down to do his business, we was lowering the seat as he was sitting down. In the process, he got his beanbag between the seat and the china. Said that it damn near killed him. Funny as it happened, no. Funny today, yep.


Like this?

http://www.toilette-humor.com/et.html


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Years ago I had a 75 year old customer have me change all of his toilet seats to open front seats. The reason for the change was, when he sat down to do his business, we was lowering the seat as he was sitting down. In the process, he got his beanbag between the seat and the china. Said that it damn near killed him. Funny as it happened, no. Funny today, yep.



i bet the old guy was laughing lol


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Went to a tub stoppage, backed up for 3 days with a full house, water was up too the overflow, walked in and flipped the trip, charged them a service call and continued my day


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Speaking of beanbags....I had a customer call and asked me to find a toilet with low water level in the bowl so his bag would stay dry.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Speaking of beanbags....I had a customer call and asked me to find a toilet with low water level in the bowl so his bag would stay dry.


 Come on bro seriously! I thought you were better than that! Just dont let them take your lunch money okay!:laughing:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Went to a tub stoppage, backed up for 3 days with a full house, water was up too the overflow, walked in and flipped the trip, charged them a service call and continued my day


Have done that several times..its always good for a laugh


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Come on bro seriously! I thought you were better than that! Just dont let them take your lunch money okay!:laughing:


I thought he was full of it too. I told him where to look and he called me back after a few months to install it....I did not stay for him to test it.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Went to a tub stoppage, backed up for 3 days with a full house, water was up too the overflow, walked in and flipped the trip, charged them a service call and continued my day



Had that same call....


----------



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

about a couple weeks ago i replaced a old w/c for a really nice older lady.she had just had some sort of operation. the other day i'm driving to my next call and my phone rings it's her. she starts out iv'e got a question about the toilet i'm thinking great a recall. i ask her something wrong ,she says i want to know if there is something besides plunging or snaking to clear a toilet. i again ask has it not flushed properly since i've been there.. mind you its a kohler Class Six flushing technology not fancy but way better than reg flush.any way she says its been fine... ooooh k i'm thinking she replies i want to know if know if there is something you pour in the toilet that disolves number 2 she adds since the operation iv'e been taking a lot of meds and my stools are exstremly large and i'm afraid that the toilet would not handle it. haven't heard from. her guess things are rolling right along


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

a few times i get calls for pumps not working.. i get there and the Braker was either poped or the GFCI was poped either way they were mad as hell.. but in them cases i just charge them gas and what ever drive time ... usually not more then 20.00


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plumbtekkk said:


> about a couple weeks ago i replaced a old w/c for a really nice older lady.she had just had some sort of operation. the other day i'm driving to my next call and my phone rings it's her. she starts out iv'e got a question about the toilet i'm thinking great a recall. i ask her something wrong ,she says i want to know if there is something besides plunging or snaking to clear a toilet. i again ask has it not flushed properly since i've been there.. mind you its a kohler Class Six flushing technology not fancy but way better than reg flush.any way she says its been fine... ooooh k i'm thinking she replies i want to know if know if there is something you pour in the toilet that disolves number 2 she adds since the operation iv'e been taking a lot of meds and my stools are exstremly large and i'm afraid that the toilet would not handle it. haven't heard from. her guess things are rolling right along


We have lots of experience with the elderly...

What she needs to do is flush the toilet with a 5 gallon pail of pure hot water.... It softens the stool

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## niteowl (Mar 2, 2010)

*Crank call????*

Well here goes, I still chuckle at this one. Many years ago I get a call for a toilet clog and to please retrieve her teeth. I thought that it was a crank call but was reassured by that it was not. Anyway, when I get there the lady homeowner says to pull the toilet and please retreive her teeth. I say ok. I really did not believe that she would reuse her teeth but then she said they cost $1600.00 so I said good decision, alittle soap and you are good to go. I know the next question you ask is how do you put your teeth in the bowl when you are using the other end? With that quisicle look on my face as I handed her back her teeth she said that she was vomiting into the bowl when the teeth did the backflip into the pool.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a lady that calls every month to have us look at her drains. She goes on and on about how her neighbors come over at 2:00 am to wash their clothes in her basement(outside access).

She has called the cops/fire dept for lots of weird stuff. The last one was her neighbors internet was messing up her TV reception.

None of the Journeymen will go so it's an apprentice that has to tell her that her drains are still fine and the sump pump is working fine.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Speaking of beanbags....I had a customer call and asked me to find a toilet with low water level in the bowl so his bag would stay dry.


On a house I had repiped I was asked to also replace a commode. Man of the house called that evening and wanted me to guarantee his hand wouldn't get wet when he wipes his butt? :blink: Youuuu betcha :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> We have a lady that calls every month to have us look at her drains. She goes on and on about how her neighbors come over at 2:00 am to wash their clothes in her basement(outside access).
> 
> She has called the cops/fire dept for lots of weird stuff. The last one was her neighbors internet was messing up her TV reception.
> 
> None of the Journeymen will go so it's an apprentice that has to tell her that her drains are still fine and the sump pump is working fine.


I don't think it wise to send anyone there alone. She could just as easily say one of your guys did something and start some crap that you really don't need.:no:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

was doing a late night service call in a " questionable" apt complex. had a lady approach me with groceries and ask if I wanted to by them :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Epox said:


> On a house I had repiped I was asked to also replace a commode. Man of the house called that evening and wanted me to guarantee his hand wouldn't get wet when he wipes his butt? :blink: Youuuu betcha :laughing:


Sounds like a missed opportunity to sell a toilet seat bidet.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Epox said:


> I don't think it wise to send anyone there alone. She could just as easily say one of your guys did something and start some crap that you really don't need.:no:


I've been there 3 times, the first 2 were an hour apiece, she went through the exact same spiel each time. The only reason we send anyone out is she is begging to be ripped off, and has been in the past. 

Her drains have been redone her water also, for the most part. But she is sure she needs work.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I've been there 3 times, the first 2 were an hour apiece, she went through the exact same spiel each time. The only reason we send anyone out is she is begging to be ripped off, and has been in the past.
> 
> Her drains have been redone her water also, for the most part. But she is sure she needs work.


Very good point, DesertOkie, kudos to your shop for looking past the annoyance and protecting a vulnerable woman :thumbup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

niteowl said:


> Well here goes, I still chuckle at this one. Many years ago I get a call for a toilet clog and to please retrieve her teeth. I thought that it was a crank call but was reassured by that it was not. Anyway, when I get there the lady homeowner says to pull the toilet and please retreive her teeth. I say ok. I really did not believe that she would reuse her teeth but then she said they cost $1600.00 so I said good decision, alittle soap and you are good to go. I know the next question you ask is how do you put your teeth in the bowl when you are using the other end? With that quisicle look on my face as I handed her back her teeth she said that she was vomiting into the bowl when the teeth did the backflip into the pool.


You did make sure there was no corn stuck in her teeth right? Lol!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I've been there 3 times, the first 2 were an hour apiece, she went through the exact same spiel each time. The only reason we send anyone out is she is begging to be ripped off, and has been in the past.
> 
> Her drains have been redone her water also, for the most part. But she is sure she needs work.


Understands, but be careful. On some jobs I can't wait to get out of there.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Great one last night. And ironically it totallly involved another toilet seat. Got a frantic call from a woman around 9:00 pm. Just get over here she said. She actually lived 3 blocks away, no big deal. 9 year old daughter, super glued the 6 year old son to the toilet seat. Poor lil turd had a sheet wrapped around him while I cut the old metal seat bolts. Jumped into the family truckster with the seat still glued to his arse, and off to the E.R. they went. I just don't have the heart to bill them.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Great one last night. And ironically it totallly involved another toilet seat. Got a frantic call from a woman around 9:00 pm. Just get over here she said. She actually lived 3 blocks away, no big deal. 9 year old daughter, super glued the 6 year old son to the toilet seat. Poor lil turd had a sheet wrapped around him while I cut the old metal seat bolts. Jumped into the family truckster with the seat still glued to his arse, and off to the E.R. they went. I just don't have the heart to bill them.


That's going to leave a mark.:yes:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a small town, everyone knows everyone. I'll see them tomorrow, but it was such a panic, I lust want the back story.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

She's gonna be in TROUBLE!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Great one last night. And ironically it totallly involved another toilet seat. Got a frantic call from a woman around 9:00 pm. Just get over here she said. She actually lived 3 blocks away, no big deal. 9 year old daughter, super glued the 6 year old son to the toilet seat. Poor lil turd had a sheet wrapped around him while I cut the old metal seat bolts. Jumped into the family truckster with the seat still glued to his arse, and off to the E.R. they went. I just don't have the heart to bill them.


 

I have always heard of some distraught wife super-glueing 
their husbands prick to his belly button so when he pees 
it shoots up in his face,,,,:laughing::laughing:


and that makes me wonder 

exactly how do you get a toilet seat pealed off of someones ass?? 

Will paint thinner or acetone or mineral spirits
cut through that stuff;;; 

you cant really skin them alive so what do they do??


Inquireing minds want to know


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I have always heard of some distraught wife super-glueing their husbands prick to his belly button so when he pees it shoots up in his face,,,,:laughing::laughing:
> 
> and that makes me wonder
> 
> ...


 On the count of 3.. rip it off like you do with a band-aid..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I have always heard of some distraught wife super-glueing
> their husbands prick to his belly button so when he pees
> it shoots up in his face,,,,:laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...


Toluene. Lots and lots of toluene.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I have always heard of some distraught wife super-glueing
> their husbands prick to his belly button so when he pees
> it shoots up in his face,,,,:laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...


 I'll give a follow up after I see her tomorrow.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Toluene. Lots and lots of toluene.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.


 So you've been glued???


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> On the count of 3.. rip it off like you do with a band-aid..


 That's a 6 year old lil butt. Just cant rub dirt on that.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Toluene. Lots and lots of toluene.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.


 I don't need to ask how you knew that. But what were you doing with that girl in the rain?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> So you've been glued???


I glued 3 of my fingers to a Gibson Gold Top a long time ago trying to repair the bridge.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Years ago I had a guy working with me who would always play practical jokes. One day we were setting finish in an apartment that was part of a fire-job. After lunch he asked me to hurry setting the water closet as he really needed to use it. There was no power in the unit and we were using sunlight to illuminate. I quickly finished up then put a thick layer of Dap on the seat. He never said anything so I thought he has noticed. The next morning he told me he wasn't sure what was wrong with him but his boxers were stuck to his butt that night and he was sure he was sick. I shared my secret with him and he never played another practical joke on me or anyone else.

Mark


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Stretch saran wrap across the urinals and toilets (under the seat) in the men's room....makes drunk guys freak out...:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Stretch saran wrap across the urinals and toilets (under the seat) in the men's room....makes drunk guys freak out...:laughing:


 Pissed of my sister when i was an apprentice. She was really angry.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Years ago I had a guy working with me who would always play practical jokes. One day we were setting finish in an apartment that was part of a fire-job. After lunch he asked me to hurry setting the water closet as he really needed to use it. There was no power in the unit and we were using sunlight to illuminate. I quickly finished up then put a thick layer of Dap on the seat. He never said anything so I thought he has noticed. The next morning he told me he wasn't sure what was wrong with him but his boxers were stuck to his butt that night and he was sure he was sick. I shared my secret with him and he never played another practical joke on me or anyone else.
> 
> Mark


 We've thrown around the phrase, " dapnuts", here. But, " dapbutt", priceless.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

White toilet seats get Vaseline, black ones get Vegemite!


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I worked at a house were the home owner had me pull and reset the toilet. He kept getting water about 3" front left of the bowl. I did the job. Then got endless call back for it. Turns out the guy was dripping a few drops after he was done peeing. He wanted me to pull and reset this damn thing over and over. After the second time I refused. I sat on the toilet wiggled, grabbed the toilet shook the heck out of it. everything. Flushed. flushed with half a roll of t/p. I even said stand at the toilet like you might pee. he did. well It was the spot were the drops showed up. 
Well the boss argued with me about this guy for 20 minutes. I forced him to go. I got the sorry.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

When I know they are peeing on the floor, I make them come in there with me before I even take a single tool in .....wipe the floor next to the base of the toilet, and show them it is YELLOW.....water is clear....and wipe down the sides of bowl...

If an old guy or small boy lives there, I usually won't even drag the toolbag inside...


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> When I know they are peeing on the floor, I make them come in there with me before I even take a single tool in .....wipe the floor next to the base of the toilet, and show them it is YELLOW.....water is clear....and wipe down the sides of bowl...
> 
> If an old guy or small boy lives there, I usually won't even drag the toolbag inside...



hey old guys can't help it they lost their aim:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> When I know they are peeing on the floor, I make them come in there with me before I even take a single tool in .....wipe the floor next to the base of the toilet, and show them it is YELLOW.....water is clear....and wipe down the sides of bowl...
> 
> If an old guy or small boy lives there, I usually won't even drag the toolbag inside...


I have an uncle that owns a mechanic shop, his shop bathroom was filthy and the floor was always covered in pee. He thought the toilet was always leaking. I always wiped the floor with a paper towel and showed him, he insisted the toilet was leaking, ended up resetting the toilet multiple times. The final time I went there I refused to reset it again because it was someone completely missing the toilet, he told my boss to never send me again. Oddly enough the toilet stopped "leaking" when the old guy that hung around there all the time passed away...



Another related one, last week we had a guy call us out at 5 because he had a leak in his kitchen, as soon as I walked in and smelled it I could tell it was animal pee. Wiped it with a paper towel and showed him, he still didn't believe me, boss came in and told him the same thing and he insisted it was a leak. I asked him if there was anything else and he said no but what are you going to do about the leak. I told him to roll a magazine up, stick the dogs nose in it and tell the dog no! This guy was a neurologist, go figure.


----------

